# Angebliche Desktop Bulldozer Benchmarkes geleaked



## Skysnake (29. April 2011)

Nachdem es bereits letzte Woche aus dem pcinlife.com Forum eine Meldung zu den kommenden Bulldozer CPUs von AMD gegeben hat, PCGH berichtete, haben es nun einige Benchmarks eines Engineering Samples erneut in das Forum geschafft.

Bei dem Engineering Sample, über das der User probee berichtet, handelt es sich um einen Zambezi ZD282051W8K44 mit 4 Modulen/8 Kernenund vollen 8 MB L3 Cache. Die TDP der CPU soll sich auf 95 Watt belaufen, wobei ein Standardtakt von 2,8 GHz anliegt. Dieser lässt sich per Turbo auf bis zu 3,2 GHz für alle Cores bzw. sogar 3,8 GHz auf nur einem Core steigern.

Als Benchmarks wurden 3DMark 06, Cinebench R10 und Super Pi durchgeführt, wobei ein i7-2600 als Vergleich dient.

Laut Text schafft das Engineering Sample in 3DMark 06 nur einen Wert von 4509 Punkten. Der i7-2600*S* schaffte hier einen Wert von 5863 Punkten.

Bei Super Pi 1M-Test erreicht das ES eine Zeit von 27,342s. Der 17-2600 wird mit 10s aus früheren Tests angegeben.

In Cinebench R10 erreicht das ES eine Single-Core Performance von 2340,8 Punkten und über alle Cores 11.354 Punkte, was gerade einmal einem MC/SC Verhältnis von 4,85 entspricht.

Nach diesen Ergebnissen müsste sich das Bulldozer Engineering Sample klar dem i7-2600 geschlagen geben. In wie weit diesen Daten aber zu vertrauen ist, ist fraglich. Auch im pcinlife.com Forum werden die Daten sehr kritisch gesehen.

Dies unterstreicht der User gtx5 auch mit einem 3DMark06 Benchmark eines Phenom FX-5000, der bei 3,5GHz bereits 5004 Punkte schafft. Das AMD weniger Leistung als bei einem alten Prozessor schafft, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Die Ergebnisse sind daher entweder ein Fake, oder aber das ES ist noch weit von der fertigen CPU fertig, was durchaus sein kann.

Betrachtet man auch z.B. eine Übersicht von 3DMark06 CPU Scores auf guru3D.com, dann sieht man, das dort der 2600k deutlich mehr Punkte hat, als der 2600 im pcinlife Forum. Allem in allem sollte man die Ergebnisse daher nicht zu ernst nehmen.

Quelle: 
ÍÆÍÁ»úÐÔÄÜÆØ¹â£¨×ªÔØ) ~~~~Ê§ÍûÍ¸¶¥ - ´¦ÀíÆ÷³¬ÆµÉ¢ÈÈDIY×¨Çø - µçÄÔÐÂÉú´ú
8

EDIT: Der 2600 ist ein 2600*S* die geringere Leistung im Vergleich zum 2600 lässt sich eventuell damit erklären, hab leider dazu keine Daten parat.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. April 2011)

Na hoffentlich ist das Bull-shit über Bulldozer


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. April 2011)

Das Flaggschiff braucht aber 125W TDP und nicht 95W.. 
Und woher hat er den Prozessor? Kann auch sagen ich hab ein Testmodell bekommen..

Ich kann auch Googlen.. " Bulldozer schneller als Intel " und dann findet man ein paar Fakes die irgendein Freak gemacht hat ^^

Warte lieber auf einen ECHTEN Testbericht.. wieviele Fakes hier wohl schon gepostet wurden ist einfach traurig, und man kann es nicht mal lesen, ausser man ist Japaner ^^


----------



## Skysnake (29. April 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich ist das Bull-shit über Bulldozer


 
Ich glaub schon. Klingt alles schon sehr unrealistisch, wobei man bei einem ES halt nie sagen kann, was da alles noch beschnitten ist. Für Testzwecke kann ja der Cache deutlich langsamer laufen etc etc etc.

Oder der ganze Beitrag ist halt ein ziemlich schlechter Fake 

Egal was am Ende stimmt, die Werte kann man sich sonst wo hin schmieren.... 

Wollte nur drüber berichten, bevor einer davon erzählt und die für bare Münze hält.


----------



## XE85 (29. April 2011)

also wenn das stimmen sollte wäre es ein Desaster für AMD - selbst wenn man den Cinebench auf 3,5GHz hochrechnet, was in etwa 14200 Punkte ergeben würde, wäre es ein Katastrophenresultat. Ein 980X erreicht hier 28000Punkte und ein 1100T knapp 19300 Punkte.

Edit.: mal sehen ob AMD bzw JF in Foren die Werte kommentiert

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (29. April 2011)

Der braucht die nicht, der gibt die ab.
Wenn man schon mit Begriffen um sich schmeißt 
TDP ist die thermische Abwärme, verbrauchen kann der weitaus mehr.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. April 2011)

Kann ja sein das es stimmt, aber man weiss es halt nicht 

Schade das man noch keinen richtigen Zambesi getestet hat, vielleicht funktioniert er ja gar nicht

Die Intel Preise sind im Moment recht attraktiv, da juckts sogar mich als AMD Treuer Fan in den Fingern xD


@GoldenMic, Ja die CPU wird immer kühler je mehr Leistung sie hat gell?


----------



## Skysnake (29. April 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> also sollte das stimmen sollte wäre es ein Desaster für AMD - selbst wenn man den Cinebench auf 3,5GHz hochrechnet, was in etwa 14200 Punkte ergeben würde, wäre es ein Katastrophenresultat. Ein 980X erreicht hier 28000Punkte und ein 1100T knapp 19300 Punkte.
> 
> mfg


 
Ja und genau deswegen ist es auch A: ein Fake B: ein ES das so stark vom fertigen Produkt abweicht, das Leistungsaussagen für die Verkaufsversion überhaupt nicht möglich sind.


----------



## evosociety (29. April 2011)

Wir sollten ein Bulldozer User News Verbot aushängen alles andere ist Zwecklos


----------



## Rolk (29. April 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Wir sollten ein Bulldozer User News Verbot aushängen alles andere ist Zwecklos


 
Lieber nicht. So lange kann es nicht mehr dauern bis brauchbare Benchmarks leaken.


----------



## Skysnake (29. April 2011)

Den letzten Satz gelesen?

Wenn nicht, hier nochmals:



> Allem in allem sollte man die Ergebnisse daher nicht zu ernst nehmen.


----------



## evosociety (29. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Den letzten Satz gelesen?
> 
> Wenn nicht, hier nochmals:



Doch schon, aber weshalb "unbrauchbare" News posten? Man kann sehr stark davon ausgehen, das sie nicht stimmen. Nur gibt es immer wieder "Menschen" die sie für voll nehmen und verbreiten.


----------



## Lee (29. April 2011)

> Warte lieber auf einen ECHTEN Testbericht.. wieviele Fakes hier wohl  schon gepostet wurden ist einfach traurig, und man kann es nicht mal  lesen, ausser man ist Japaner ^^


*klugscheiß* das ist Chinesisch  *klugscheiß*

Im übrigen halte ich den Benchmark auch für nicht aussagekräftig, oder gar gefaked. Ich erwarte keine Wunder vom Bulldozer, bzw glaube nicht, dass er Intel wirklich mit großem Abstand schlagen kann und diese Position auch noch für längere Zeit hält, aber zumindest schneller als die alten AMD´s sollte er doch sein ...

Letztendlich kann man nur abwarten, bis er wirklich erschienen ist, um brauchbare Benches von der, meiner Meinung nach, interessanten Prozessorarchitektur Bulldozer zu haben.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. April 2011)

Blöder 3d Mark ist sowieso für intel optimiert.. davon bin ich immernoch überzeugt


----------



## Skysnake (29. April 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Doch schon, aber weshalb "unbrauchbare" News posten? Man kann sehr stark davon ausgehen, das sie nicht stimmen. Nur gibt es immer wieder "Menschen" die sie für voll nehmen und verbreiten.


 Naja, lieber ne User-News in der gesagt wird das es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht stimmt, als das jemand das irgendwann irgendwo findet, und dann für voll nimmt oder? Jetzt weiß derjenige recht sicher, dass die Infos nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## RapToX (29. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Als Benchmarks wurden 3DMark *96* [...]


cool, wo kann ich den laden? 
stelle mir grade vor wie so ein 3d mark aus dem jahre 96 aussehen würde


----------



## Skysnake (29. April 2011)

Danke, da hat sich wohl der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das es stimmt, aber man weiss es halt nicht
> 
> Schade das man noch keinen richtigen Zambesi getestet hat, vielleicht funktioniert er ja gar nicht
> 
> ...


 
Schonmal ne 95W TDP z.b. den i7-870 mit nem i7-2600K verglichen? Man merkt das du nicht weißt wovon du redest.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Blöder 3d Mark ist sowieso für intel optimiert.. davon bin ich immernoch überzeugt



Da ist einfach so...

Ein Phenom II hat auch keine Chance gegen einen i5 750 im 3D Mark Vantage, obwohl sie in Spielen ~gleich auf sind. 

Auch SuperPI taugt meiner Ansicht nach nicht als Vergleichs mittel. Intel hat da oft(immer ?) die Nase vorn bei CPUs, die in spielen ungefähr gleich auf sind.

Anderseits sollte AMD es mal schaffen im Vantage näher an Intel zu kommen.

Aber es ist so wieso noch viel zu früh über (evtl. gefälschte) Benchmarks zu reden.


----------



## XE85 (29. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Blöder 3d Mark ist sowieso für intel optimiert.. davon bin ich immernoch überzeugt



komisch, als AMD mit dem Athlon64 im 3DMark, SuperPi, usw. meilenweit vor intel lag sprach niemand von AMD optimiert. Derart absurde verschwörungstheorien tauchen hauptsächlich immer dann auf wenn intel irgenwo vorne liegt.

mfg


----------



## Chrisch (29. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Betrachtet man auch z.B. eine Übersicht von 3DMark06 CPU Scores auf guru3D.com, dann sieht man, das dort der 2600k deutlich mehr Punkte hat, als der 2600 im pcinlife Forum. Allem in allem sollte man die Ergebnisse daher nicht zu ernst nehmen.


Nichts gegen deine Recherche, aber du kannst nicht nen i7-2600*S* mit nem i7-2600*K* vergleichen. Klar hat der S weniger Punkte als nen K, ist ja auch ne Sparversion mit weniger Takt.


----------



## thysol (29. April 2011)

Ich hoffe mal stark das das ein Fake ist! Ansonsten waere das ja ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Cola_Colin (29. April 2011)

AMD wird 100% keine neue CPU entwickeln, die langsamer als die vorherigen Modelle ist.
Offensichtlicher Fake...


----------



## Sturmi (29. April 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schonmal ne 95W TDP z.b. den i7-870 mit nem i7-2600K verglichen? Man merkt das du nicht weißt wovon du redest.


Und was willst du uns mit der Aussage sagen? :>


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> komisch, als AMD mit dem Athlon64 im 3DMark, SuperPi, usw. meilenweit vor intel lag sprach niemand von AMD optimiert. Derart absurde verschwörungstheorien tauchen hauptsächlich immer dann auf wenn intel irgenwo vorne liegt.
> 
> mfg


 
Damals war es ja auch noch nicht so, da Intel aber da immer verloren hat, haben sie sich da eingekauft und seit dem schneidet Intel besser ab.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. April 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Und was willst du uns mit der Aussage sagen? :>


 


> @GoldenMic, Ja die CPU wird immer kühler je mehr Leistung sie hat gell?



Das war seine Aussage. In meiner Aussage habe ich wiedergegeben das ein i7-2600K, der ca 30% mehr Leistung hat als ein i7-870 trotzdem kühler ist.


----------



## Sturmi (29. April 2011)

Ah jetzt hab ichs verstanden was du meintest, ok


----------



## Cyris (29. April 2011)

Ganz klarer Fake, alleine wenn keine genauen CPU-Z Bilder bzw. AIDA Screens mitkommen. Auserdem wüsste ich gerne mal auf welchen Boards, die die BD testen, Sample Boards von den Herstellern oder doch Boards mit 880FX Chipsatz und alpha/beta Biose, alleine das könnte auch schon ein Grund für Leistungsverluste darstellen.


----------



## weizenleiche (29. April 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das sie das ES auf einem 8xxer Board testen ...
Trotztdem ist der Benchmark falsch, ansonsten wäre es ein Schuss in den Ofen ... ein gewaltiger Schuss..


----------



## GoldenMic (29. April 2011)

Ich erinnere an die frühen Ankündigen wie sich die neuen AMD High end Grakas(6970&6950) gegenüber der GTX 580/570 schlagen werden


----------



## XE85 (29. April 2011)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> AMD wird 100% keine neue CPU entwickeln, die langsamer als die vorherigen Modelle ist.
> Offensichtlicher Fake...



beim PhenomI war das der Fall - dieser war nicht selten langsamer als der X2 6400+ - unter anderem auch im Cinebench



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Damals war es ja auch noch nicht so, da Intel aber da immer verloren hat, haben sie sich da eingekauft und seit dem schneidet Intel besser ab.



der 3D Mark 06 ist damals wie heute der selbe - damals lag AMD vorn, heute eben intel.

mfg


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (29. April 2011)

Pictures by blabobby - Photobucket
Irgendwas stimmt bei den ganzen Ergebnissen sicher nicht. Das genutzt Board ist aber auch ganz interessant.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (29. April 2011)

Na zum Glück sind die AM3+Boards ja abwärtskompatibel zum Phenom II. Da kann man dann wenigstens den schnelleren Vorgänger verbauen! (Joke)


----------



## violinista7000 (29. April 2011)

Das könnte erklären, warum bringt Intel keine Octocores... einfach abwarten!


----------



## Cosaks (29. April 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> beim PhenomI war das der Fall - dieser war nicht selten langsamer als der X2 6400+ - unter anderem auch im Cinebench



Das lag wohl an fehlender Quadcore Unterstützung und daran das der 6400+ fast 1GHZ mehr Takt hat...
Und das der 6400+ schneller in Cinebench war is totaler mist...


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. April 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich erinnere an die frühen Ankündigen wie sich die neuen AMD High end Grakas(6970&6950) gegenüber der GTX 580/570 schlagen werden


 
Die erklärten Gegner der 6900er waren die GTX 400er - Nvidia kam AMD mit einem Refresh eben zuvor und hat die Karten neu gemischt. (in dieser Zeile verbirgt sich ein Wortspiel!  )

Abgesehen davon war das auch Hype von überenthusiastischen Usern... ähnlich wie man es zum Teil jetzt auch bei Bulldozer sieht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2011)

Cosaks schrieb:


> Und das der 6400+ schneller in Cinebench war is totaler mist...


Singlethread nicht, nein. Sofern nur ein oder zwei Kerne was zu hatten, war ein X2 6400+ dem ersten Phenom nicht selten messbar überlegen. Einzig wenn auch der dritte und vierte Kerne Arbeit hatte, zog der Phenom I davon. Allerdings ist beim Phenom I einiges schief gelaufen, wonach es beim Bulldozer nicht aussieht.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. April 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die erklärten Gegner der 6900er waren die GTX 400er - Nvidia kam AMD mit einem Refresh eben zuvor und hat die Karten neu gemischt. (in dieser Zeile verbirgt sich ein Wortspiel!  )
> 
> Abgesehen davon war das auch Hype von überenthusiastischen Usern... ähnlich wie man es zum Teil jetzt auch bei Bulldozer sieht.


 
Anfangs hatte AMD noch gegen die 580 antreten wollen. Aber die haben es sich dann schnell anders überlegt:
Tritt die HD 6970


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Allerdings ist beim Phenom I einiges schief gelaufen, wonach es beim Bulldozer nicht aussieht.


 
Abgesehen davon, dass diese Architektur seit gefühlten 50 Jahren angekündigt ist und immer wieder nicht kam? 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Anfangs hatte AMD noch gegen die 580 antreten wollen. Aber die haben es sich dann schnell anders überlegt:
> Tritt die HD 6970


 
Nope : Produktpositionierung Oktober 2010
Das war noch vor der Einführung der GTX500 und gar nicht so utopisch.
Aber wir begeben uns weit ins OT-Gebiet 

Und auch noch Doppelpost, Asche über mein Haupt.


----------



## H@buster (29. April 2011)

Hieß es nicht, dass ein Bulldozer "Kern" 90% der Leistung eines "echten" Kernes erreichen sollte? Hm. Davon sieht man hier ja nicht viel, glaube aber auch nicht, dass der Benchmark wirklich glaubwürdig ist


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2011)

90% eines fiktiven Dualcore-Bulldozers, ja. Die Werte erscheinen aber wenig brauchbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Anfangs hatte AMD noch gegen die 580 antreten wollen. Aber die haben es sich dann schnell anders überlegt:
> Tritt die HD 6970


 
Dafür hat AMD ja die 6990.


----------



## Stricherstrich (29. April 2011)

Schmock!


----------



## Skysnake (29. April 2011)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Nichts gegen deine Recherche, aber du kannst nicht nen i7-2600*S* mit nem i7-2600*K* vergleichen. Klar hat der S weniger Punkte als nen K, ist ja auch ne Sparversion mit weniger Takt.


 Da haste recht. Ganz vergessen, das es nicht nur nen k sondern auch einen S gibt. Dachte das ist ein Fehler vom google Translater.

Habs mal korrigiert.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. April 2011)

Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Schmock!


 
Wie meinen?


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (30. April 2011)

und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier!


----------



## hfb (30. April 2011)

Dyn@moFan schrieb:


> Na zum Glück sind die AM3+Boards ja abwärtskompatibel zum Phenom II. Da kann man dann wenigstens den schnelleren Vorgänger verbauen! (Joke)


 
Der war gut.
Hoffe aber doch, dass das nicht notwendig sein wird...


----------



## PC-Doc (30. April 2011)

Echte unabhängige Tests wären doch mal was,das hier sieht mir irgendwie zu sehr nach nem Fake aus.
Ich mag nicht wirklich glauben,das AMD nen Nachfolger bringt,der langsamer wie sein Vorgänger ist.Das wäre das ultimative Armutszeugnis schlechthin,nach ner so langen Entwicklungszeit,oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Datachild (30. April 2011)




----------



## Seppinator (30. April 2011)

Hol mir auch ein am3+ Board und bau mir nen schnelleren Athlon rein, der hat ja dann doppelt so viel power wie ein 4 modul bully.
Wenn das war ist hätte AMD einfach nur den Thuban schrinken müssen um mehr Leistung zu bekommen.
Hey, wir haben was vollkommen neues gebaut und das ist fast genau so gut wie das alte


----------



## CyLord (30. April 2011)

Wurden nciht die freigeschalteten Athlon X2 5000+ auf PhenomII-Basis nicht als FX-5000 angezeigt?


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2011)

Naja, entscheidend sind die Benches und TEsts der Fachpresse wenn die CPU´s wirklich auf den Markt sind.


----------



## Cosaks (30. April 2011)

CyLord schrieb:


> Wurden nciht die freigeschalteten Athlon X2 5000+ auf PhenomII-Basis nicht als FX-5000 angezeigt?


 
Jup das stimmt


----------



## widder0815 (30. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Damals war es ja auch noch nicht so, da Intel aber da immer verloren hat, haben sie sich da eingekauft und seit dem schneidet Intel besser ab.





Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Blöder 3d Mark ist sowieso für intel optimiert.. davon bin ich immernoch überzeugt



Son Quatsch , dann hat sich Intel auch bei der Photo und Video bearbeitung eingekauft . wa ?? 
Wozu neue CPUs machen wenn man sich nur bei den programmen einkaufen kann (ist viel Billiger) , wenn man sich CPU lastige Games wie Anno oder Starcraft anschaut , dann sieht man genau den gleichen unterschied der CPUs wie im 3D-mark  ... also nix mit "Eingekauft" 
Dann hat sich ATI wohl (heimlich) bei Crysis "Eingekauft" wa  (trotz  Nvidia Logo)



CyLord schrieb:


> Wurden nicht die freigeschalteten Athlon X2 5000+ auf PhenomII-Basis nicht als FX-5000 angezeigt?



wenn dem so ist , dann ist ja alles klar


----------



## CyLord (30. April 2011)

Das wird wohl sogar so sein: http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/6024/finalscreenie.png

Quelle mit Cinebench: Unlok athlon x2 5000+ to phenom fx 5000 - AMD - Overclocking

Was mich wunderte, dass Quadcore-Prozessor angezeigt wird. 3DMark wird garantiert nicht CMT erkennen. Bulldozer Rechenkerne bzw. ein Modul werden als Dualcore erkannt von Windows. Es sind ja physisch existende Rechenkerne.


----------



## widder0815 (30. April 2011)

Hab mal ein Paar antworten (china) zu dem Thread gelesen ... da wird zb. gesagt , das es das 8 modul einsteiger Model war (Zambesi 2,8ghz) .
Wenn man jetzt ein Zambezi 3,4ghz nimmt , kommt er im 3D-Mark schon nahe an den 2600k heran .Wenn dem so ist , dann hat es AMD lediglich geschaft auf die Intel Mainstream Oberklasse Anzuschliessen .

2,8ghz Zambezi ~ 4500 CPU marks | 3,4ghz 2600k ~ 5800 CPU marks

Da es sich ja um 8 kerner handelt , kommt bei 600mhz mehr schon einiges an CPU leistung raus .

3,4ghz Zambezi ~ 5800 CPU marks | 3,4ghz 2600k ~ 5800 CPU Marks

Beispiel:
mein 2600k ~ *4600mhz* = *9458 CPU* marks
.................~ *4946mhz* = *10028 CPU* marks

Das sind fast *600 CPU* Punkte mehr, mit *350mhz* mehr Takt ... bei einer Erhöhung von *600mhz*(Zambesi 2,8ghz~3,4ghz) könnten schon 1000 CPU Marks mehr raus kommen .


----------



## Killer Mandarine (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn der Bulldozer sich nicht genausogut übertakten lässt wie Sandy Bridge, ist das in meinen Augen ein Flop für AMD!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Mai 2011)

Bei Intel lassen sich ja nur zwei CPUs überhaupt wirklich übertakten und wer ein H67-Board nutzt, steht eh auf verlorenem Posten


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

Ich wollts nicht sagen 

Sonst breche ich noch nen Fanboywar vom Zaun 

DANKE MARC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreezerX (2. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> 2,8ghz Zambezi ~ 4500 CPU marks | 3,4ghz 2600k ~ 5800 CPU marks
> 
> Da es sich ja um 8 kerner handelt , kommt bei 600mhz mehr schon einiges an CPU leistung raus .


 

Es soll sich um einen 2600S mit diesen 5800 Punkten handeln. Der hat 4 x 2,8GHz.


----------



## thescythe (2. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bei Intel lassen sich ja nur zwei CPUs überhaupt wirklich übertakten und wer ein H67-Board nutzt, steht eh auf verlorenem Posten


 Über 95% der PC-User stehen auf einen verlorenen Posten weil sie nicht übertakten - Oder der im Vorfeld auf die falsche Hardware gesetzt hat ?!?!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe deinen Post nicht.


----------



## Hugo78 (2. Mai 2011)

Er will damit sagen, dass 95% aller PC User überhaupt kein Interesse am OC haben.
Und die restlichen 5% kaufen sich halt einen "K".


----------



## XE85 (2. Mai 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Er will damit sagen, dass 95% aller PC User überhaupt kein Interesse am OC haben.



Ich würde sagen das die prozentzahl der "nicht ocer" gerade im Sockel 1155 Segment eher gegen 98% oder 99% geht. Die restlichen 1-2% müssen halt damit leben das man ein k CPU zum ocen braucht.

mfg


----------



## uk3k (2. Mai 2011)

Seppinator schrieb:


> Wenn das war ist hätte AMD einfach nur den Thuban schrinken müssen um mehr Leistung zu bekommen.
> Hey, wir haben was vollkommen neues gebaut und das ist fast genau so gut wie das alte



Hätte AMD mal lieber Nvidia satt Ati gekauft, denn bei NV weis man ja seit Jahren wie man immer wieder den gleichen Chip für teuer Geld als neu verkaufen kann   

@Topic: Finds schon lustig wie ihr euch drum streitet was AMD da nun gerade ausheckt. 3DMark als ernsthafter CPU-Vergleich ist hirnrissig^^ SuperPi da uralt ebenso. Aber es gibt doch nicht ernsthaft Leute die glauben dass einer der größten Chiphersteller der Welt jahrelang an einer Architektur entwickelt die am Ende langsamer als der Vorgänger ist(bei gleichen Vorraussetzungen)???

Würde da garnicht spekulieren, abwarten bis beglaubigte unabhängige Benches vorhanden sind und gut. Alles andere ist doch nur Mutmaßung...

mfg


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der braucht die nicht, der gibt die ab.
> Wenn man schon mit Begriffen um sich schmeißt
> TDP ist die thermische Abwärme, verbrauchen kann der weitaus mehr.


 Ist zwar jetzt schon 3 Tage her, aber das kann ich trotzdem so nicht stehen lassen  Die komplette elektrische Energie, die in einen elektronischen Schaltkreis rein geht, kommt in Form von Wärme wieder raus. Der Verbrauch ist exakt gleich mit der thermischen Abwärme. Das gilt für jeden Chip und für jede CPU.

Abgesehen davon ist TDP die "Thermal Design Power", also der Verbrauch, den ein Schaltkreis maximal verkraftet, ohne sich zu überhitzen. Der reale Verbrauch (auch unter Last) liegt immer unter der TDP (außer man übertaktet).


----------



## Skysnake (2. Mai 2011)

Nein, es geht nicht die gesamte elektrische Energie in die Wärme. Für das Umladen der Transistoren brauchst du auch Energie, und die wird nicht ganz in Wärme umgewandelt.


----------



## weizenleiche (3. Mai 2011)

uk3k schrieb:


> Hätte AMD mal lieber Nvidia satt Ati gekauft, denn bei NV weis man ja seit Jahren wie man immer wieder den gleichen Chip für teuer Geld als neu verkaufen kann
> 
> [...]


 
AMD hat ATI nicht gekauft, ATI ist und war schon immer AMD. Das wurde jetzt nur umgelabelt.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (3. Mai 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> AMD hat ATI nicht gekauft, ATI ist und war schon immer AMD. Das wurde jetzt nur umgelabelt.


 
Nein. Das stimmt leider nicht.

*…2006: *Es ist eine der größten Transaktionen in der Halbleiterbranche: Am 24. Juli 2006 verkündet AMD, zweitgrößter Prozessorhersteller der Welt, die Übernahme des  Grafikchip-Produzenten Ati. Für 5,4 Milliarden US-Dollar erhält AMD  damit nicht nur einen der wichtigsten Spieler auf dem wachsenden  Grafikmarkt, sondern auch Zugriff auf die Ati-Chipsätze für Mainboards -  bislang hatte AMD nur selten eigene Chipsätze entwickelt. AMD vermag  damit vollständige Plattformen mit den wichtigsten Komponenten aus einer  Hand anzubieten und plant langfristig sogar, CPU und Grafikeinheit in  einem Chip zu vereinen. Intels größter Konkurrent wird damit noch größer  und hat diesen Schub auch nötig - die schnellen Core-2-Prozessoren  machen AMDs Athlon gehörig zu schaffen. Dass Ati unter der AMD-Flagge  jedoch weiterhin Chipsätze für Intel-Platinen herstellt, erscheint eher  unwahrscheinlich ... 

Quelle: PCGH.de


----------



## weizenleiche (3. Mai 2011)

Ach? Das wusst ich nicht, man lernt doch immer dazu  Danke für die Info, ich will nichts gesagt haben


----------



## FRfutzi01 (3. Mai 2011)

Np


----------



## salamandabiko (13. Mai 2011)

Update 13.05. :

Geheime Benchmarks aufgetaucht



> "Nur für den internen Gebrauch" hatte ein  Gigabyte-Mitarbeiter noch über die spannenden Screenshots geschrieben -  jetzt sind die Infos dennoch öffentlich geworden: Vom bekannten  Mainboard-Hersteller sind in Webforen erste Benchmark-Ergebnisse zu AMDs  kommenden Bulldozer-Prozessoren aufgetaucht. *Laut den Tests sollen die  kommenden AMD-CPUs wesentlich schneller sein als Intels Top-Prozessor  Core i7-990X mit sechs Kernen.*
> 
> Unlängst ließen erste geleakte Dokumente  noch vermuten, dass AMDs Bulldozer nur marginal schneller sein könnte  als der Core i7-2600K mit vier Kernen. Jetzt will Gigabyte durch erste  Benchmarks aber herausgefunden haben, dass Bulldozer den derzeitigen  Spitzenreiter der Desktop-CPUs, den Core i7-990X  von Intel, durchaus schlagen kann. Zumindest im theoretischen  Prozessor-Benchmark SuperPi 32M: Dort benötigt der Bulldozer-Prozessor  FX-8110 mit acht Kernen bei einer Taktfrequenz von 3,8 GHz (Turbo-Modus)  und einem 8-MByte-großen L3-Cache für die Rechenoperationen rund  siebeneinhalb Minuten. Der Intel Core i7-990X mit sechs Kernen benötigt  in SuperPi dagegen durchschnittlich ganze zehneinhalb Minuten.
> 
> Bitter für Intel: Der FX-8110 ist nicht das  Bulldozer-Flaggschiff – der FX-8130P soll noch einiges mehr an Leistung  unter der Haube haben. Neben dem FX-8110 und FX-8130P will AMD mit dem  FX-6110 und FX-4110 auch zwei kleinere Bulldozer vorstellen: Der FX-6110  soll über sechs Kerne und einen L2-Cache mit 6 MByte verfügen, während  der FX-4110 vier Kerne bei 4 MByte L2-Cache bieten wird.


Quelle: Chip.de
http://www.chip.de/news/AMD-Bulldozer-Geheime-Benchmarks-aufgetaucht_49016901.html



Diese Informationen sind natürlich nur mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Hinzufügung:
Hier ist nochmal was zum Lesen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...CPU-Score-deutlich-vor-Phenom-II-X6/CPU/News/


----------



## XE85 (14. Mai 2011)

> Zumindest im theoretischen  Prozessor-Benchmark SuperPi 32M



Der BD ist also laut dieser Aussage in Super Pi schneller als ein Core i7 990X - allerdings ist zum einen super Pi nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig bezüglich der allgemeinen Leistung, zum anderen läuft Super Pi nur in einem Thread was wiederum bedeuted das ein Sandy Bridge deutlich schneller ist als ein Nehalem

mfg


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Mai 2011)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Der BD ist also laut dieser Aussage in Super Pi schneller als ein Core i7 990X - allerdings ist zum einen super Pi nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig bezüglich der allgemeinen Leistung, zum anderen läuft Super Pi nur in einem Thread was wiederum bedeuted das ein Sandy Bridge deutlich schneller ist als ein Nehalem
> 
> mfg



Nur in einem thread ?! Wie will man dann Mehrkern-CPUs berücksichtigen ?


----------



## XE85 (14. Mai 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Nur in einem thread ?! Wie will man dann Mehrkern-CPUs berücksichtigen ?



gar nicht - super Pi skaliert rein mit der Pro Kern Leistung

mfg


----------



## thescythe (14. Mai 2011)

Der SuperPi Bench sagt auch weiterhin nichts aus, wie an diesen Beispiel zu Sehen ist :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Blick nur auf den Athlon X2 der mit 200MHz mehr schon 3sek. schneller ist, ​


----------



## Skysnake (14. Mai 2011)

Naja, das ist ein Ausreißer, der nicht klar zu erklären ist, der Rest passt aber wunderbar. X6 und X4 haben bei gleichem Takt die gleichen Zeiten. Macht ja auch absolut Sinn, wenn die Sache nur auf einem Kern läuft, der absolut die gleichen Ressourcen zur Verfügung hat.

Das der Athlon X4 so viel schneller wird ist allerdings schon etwas komisch, allerdings muss man schauen, was da an Sachen gelaufen sind. Bei einem Dualcore ist die Streuung halt doch größer, zumal er halt keinen L3 hat, und daher eh öfters auf den Ram zugreifen muss als eine CPU mit L3. 

Ich würde daher an der Prinzipiellen Aussagekraft nichts ändern. Ausreißer gibt es immer mal

EDIT:

Ich hab da doch was in Erinnerung, das die PhenomII/Athlon II recht gut skalieren, wenn man den Uncore Bereich OCt. Eventuell wurde ja einmal per Multi overclocked und das andere mal per FSB oder whot ever. Damit ließe sich dann auch der große Unterschied erklären.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Mai 2011)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> gar nicht - super Pi skaliert rein mit der Pro Kern Leistung
> 
> mfg



Core2dou mit dice besser als ein 920er


----------

